# Encounters with illegals



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Just wanted to hear some of yalls stories about your encounters with illegals at yalls ranches and leases. You always hear horror stories, but wanted to see how many people actually have some.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I had a face to face encounter with 7 of them. But I was in a stand above them with my rifle. Made it clear in my perfect meskin to get out of Dodge and not come back. Another time plenty of them at the door of our trailer and also sent them on their way. Seen some walking across the pasture but too far away to deal with


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Seen many of them.. Most of them only want food or water. Never had a problem with them. Unless there are running drugs, but ive never run into the runners


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I was about 18 or 19 and parents moved to Sabinal right after i got out of high school and i was a fishin freek then.I would venture down the Sabinal river for miles south of town by myself.One day i had walked it least three miles crossing the river at several spots catch river bass with mepps or small spinnerbaits.I had just caught a bass in a narrow spot of the river and bamm eleven Mexicans came up the river outta no where.I was like sheet.One started speaking in spanish and i was like WTH( i failed spanish in HIGH School)lol.Then one pointed That away and said Sannn Antonio...I was like Si.....and off they went ......i was like *** just happened...at that point the fish&walk trip was over.


----------



## jhauling (Mar 14, 2008)

Water & directions, never looking for trouble.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Couple of years ago on our lease in Webb county, 4 or 5 young guys, none of whom were over 20 years old, came up to the main camp house. They wanted to know how far Pearsall was. They said they couldn't afford a Coyote, so they had crossed by themselves. Took them 3 or 4 days to go 15 miles. They were tired and hungry and asked that I call the border patrol to come get them. We obliged them and made the call. We also heated up some food for them including fruit and dessert. When the border patrol finally arrived about an hour and a half, they all jumped into the back seat but not before each of them shook my hand and thanked us for our hospitality.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

My feeling toward illegals and the US's lack of willingness to control our borders is an extremely sore subject, HOWEVER !!!!!!! - I came face to face with 3 dudes in S. TX while dove hunting (and it was freaking HOT)....
all of them looked like they were ready to die, so I gave them water and food and told them not to *^%#$% up anything on the ranch !


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Had many a hunt ruined when they walked through the area I was set up on. Had them sleeping in my stand when I got there to hunt several times, had them come to the house for food. Have had house broken into and all the canned food taken twice. No real damage and no confrontation.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

That is some crazy stuff- one time I was corning my blind and driving back to park my truck and noticed something in the brush. Threw the binos up and there were 4 guys laying on their side looking at me. I was bowhunting so all I had was my bow and a 22 pistol- heard them talking in the creek behind my feeder the whole night. Kind of crazy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We had a guy on our lease who left a note in his trailer in broken spanish for them to take what food they want on their journey and blankets if they needed them. He even left his mailing address in case they wanted to thank him. As a joke, some of us got together and wrote him in spanish that we were coming to get him for leaving us chitty food that made us sick and left it in his trailer. Dude was freaked out until we told him we did it. LOL


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> We had a guy on our lease who left a note in his trailer in broken spanish for them to take what food they want on their journey and blankets if they needed them. He even left his mailing address in case they wanted to thank him. As a joke, some of us got together and wrote him in spanish that we were coming to get him for leaving us chitty food that made us sick and left it in his trailer. Dude was freaked out until we told him we did it. LOL


:rotfl:


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I was hunting one time out of a jeep and my buddy and I saw a crippled-acting deer. We watched it thru the binos for a while and then decided to shoot it. Deer went down and then about 200 yds away, a ******* popped up and started hauling *** across a hay field. This guy looked like Carl Lewis booking it into the brush. Don't you know that scared the crapola outta him, thinking we were shooting at him?!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Illegals*

I hope I get this typed in before this thread gets locked. 
I have had numerous encounters and found stands with the doors torn off by the wind when they got out of the stand and did not latch the door. They usually also throw the chair out to make room to sleep. Twice they have left novellas in the blind, finally started putting locks on all my stands.
Two of many instances:
Rocksprings: Opening day about 7:30 I see all the deer in my area look South and then bolt North. Twenty minutes or so later 7 illegals walk between my stand and feeder and take off backpacks, flop down on the ground to take a nap, unzipp to take a leak, and one dropped trow to go big job. I coughed as loud as I could, but go no response. With my rifle in hand I started down my ladder. The spotted me, gathered all their stuff and hot footed around the hill. My stand is on the side of a hill, it is only about 4' high looking out the windows in the back, but is on two sections of 6' scaffold. Still steaming, ten minutes I hear someone walking behind my stand. I look out the window and 5 of them are standing 20' from my stand. One asks me "you got lunchee?" I told them I had no lunchee, and get out of here right now, and showed them my rifle to encourage them to take my advise. Ruined an opening morning, and really ticked me off, but no harm.

Down in Southern Webb Co. right next to the river, I found a secluded little valley that had tons of buck sign in it, and no one hunted there. I put a tripod up and sneaked in for an afternoon hunt. About 4:30, I heard rustling in the brush. Thirty five (35) illegals walked up a trail and bedded down in the gully less than 100 yds from my blind. Not possesing near enough ammo, I stood up in the tripod and waved for ten minutes before anyone saw me. They then broke up into about 6 or 7 groups and went in all directions. Needless to say, my hunt was over.

We have had trailers and camp broken into and stuff taken, but have not had any encounters that I would call dangerous. 
Please remember they are humans looking for a better life. I would give them food and water, but I would also call INS to take them back. They should do things the proper way, not illegally, but they do not deserve to starve or suffer for looking for a better life. Just haul them back home.
My .02
BB


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*I think i will keep my opinions and encounters on this subject to my self lol *


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

not really been a problem.. I just ask for one of their shoes, and then call b.p. They tend not to run with one shoe.. But have had one take off one time and the dogs couldn't even catch em.. he was fast..


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

_I've had them cut off hams off a hanging deer, leave windows open in blinds, beat the spiner of the feeder to get to the corn, break in the trailer and screw up my hunting. Other than that nothing serious.
_


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Years ago*

On lease out of Rock Springs.They would get in cabin spend night and leave it open and leave then goats got in and really made a mess.One of or guys could read and write Spanish so he wrote a big note on wall please close up when you leave. They left a note (leave a little food and we will).From then on we would leave a few cans of spam and sardines and stale crackers and they never left it open again...CVA34


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

One time around 7:30 AM I pulled into Home Depot I-45 south and I slowed down to look for my shopping list and all of sudden I was completely surrounded 15-20 illegals. There was old, young, short, tall, fat & skinny & all shouting trabajo, trabajo... I felt like Reginald Denny.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Deep C 915 said:


> One time around 7:30 AM I pulled into Home Depot I-45 south and I slowed down to look for my shopping list and all of sudden I was completely surrounded 15-20 illegals. There was old, young, short, tall, fat & skinny & all shouting trabajo, trabajo. I felt like Reginald Denny.


LMAO....that was a everyday thing at the I-35 homero depot just south of 290 in austin.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

I was driving my 4 wheeler to the blind one afternoon and we are north of kerrville. Like 10 mins from the cabin minding my own business just driving the jeep trail 3 older guys walk out in front of me not 10 yards away almost hit them. I stopped and they ask for water and I told them where the cattle water was and I had a couple snacks with me and I gave them to the guys and sent them on there way. One night me abd brother just got a new thermal scope so we were shooting hogs at night from our 4 wheelers. We had about 6 hogs in a field and my brother almost pulled the trigger and he says holy chit u gotta to see this had to been about a group of 15 with 2 drug runner with them. We are 150 yards away in darkness my brother thought it would be funny to send a couple rounds into them hogs and see what happens. All I heard was fast Spanish words and hogs make all kind of sounds. Ended up killing 8 hogs that night with that new scope.


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

I had someone break into my cabin in Gillespie county a few years ago. They stole fishing supplies, batteries, food and a scope off a rifle. They gained entry by removing the window pane and unlocking the window. When they left they replaced the window pane. I'm not sure who did it but a Deputy picked up 7 Mexican fellas all dressed in camo with backpacks a few weeks later.


----------



## bnztx (Jan 12, 2007)

We are in the Brackettville area. High fence went up about 2 1/2 years ago, 5 miles total. Counted all the wets crossing after deer season this year and found 285 individual spots. No telling how many people cross at the same spot?

In short, they are out there more than we are. Isn't that a great feeling? 

Seen 10 or so this year. Found signs countless other times. Border Patrol has come out when called, never captured any of them.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

when I was about 8 (1972) we were on a big ranch down south that my uncle use to work on.
One morning my dad and him were out hunting, us kids were at the house with my mom and aunt, well this drunk illegal comes up to the house and is trying to break in the front door, had a knife out and got through the screen door and was working on the front door, my aunt was freaking out crying and screaming, my sis was on the phone with the cops and my mom got a deer rifle and pointed it at him through the glass on the door, told him in spanish to leave or she was gonna kill him, he left but was picked up on the long road to the gate, the cops came and got him on that road.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

On the ranch out in Marfa the drug guys cross it all the time there is two radio towers that they line up on to make the crossing from one road to the other and that goes right across the ranch for 14 miles. This year the ranch hand that lives out there on the ranch has found two different piles of drug and seen one group packing drug. He has call the DEA to come and get it both times and the BPT on the guy walking. 

I told him he's going to in up like that rancher in AZ if he keeps messing with them. DEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!

Years ago on the kenedy ranch we see them all the time those guy are just looking for a better life and never caused any trouble usually just looking for food, water and witch way to go. i never felt like i was in danger at all.

The drug guys on the other hand you never know.

The ranch hand that works on the ranch in Marfa told us a storey when he first came to work for us about him and some other cowboys being camp out on a creek one night with a camp fire going eat dinner and started to see guys walking just on the edge of the light by the creek with back packs on. when one guy walks up reach down get a sand witch and smiles at them and walks back off in to the dark never saying a thing. That would have done me in. 

You just never know now a days


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> We had a guy on our lease who left a note in his trailer in broken spanish for them to take what food they want on their journey and blankets if they needed them. He even left his mailing address in case they wanted to thank him. As a joke, some of us got together and wrote him in spanish that we were coming to get him for leaving us chitty food that made us sick and left it in his trailer. Dude was freaked out until we told him we did it. LOL


Too funny!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

What indicated that the two were drug runners?


bassmaster2004 said:


> I was driving my 4 wheeler to the blind one afternoon and we are north of kerrville. Like 10 mins from the cabin minding my own business just driving the jeep trail 3 older guys walk out in front of me not 10 yards away almost hit them. I stopped and they ask for water and I told them where the cattle water was and I had a couple snacks with me and I gave them to the guys and sent them on there way. One night me abd brother just got a new thermal scope so we were shooting hogs at night from our 4 wheelers. We had about 6 hogs in a field and my brother almost pulled the trigger and he says holy chit u gotta to see this had to been about a group of 15 with 2 drug runner with them. We are 150 yards away in darkness my brother thought it would be funny to send a couple rounds into them hogs and see what happens. All I heard was fast Spanish words and hogs make all kind of sounds. Ended up killing 8 hogs that night with that new scope.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Several encounters, but by far the best was when one of my hunters dad walked into camp with 7 boys in tow with their hands on top of their head, of course he was escorting them with a 30-06---he actually thought the BP or local police were gonna come and get them and reward him for it. rs


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL!


Haute Pursuit said:


> We had a guy on our lease who left a note in his trailer in broken spanish for them to take what food they want on their journey and blankets if they needed them. He even left his mailing address in case they wanted to thank him. As a joke, some of us got together and wrote him in spanish that we were coming to get him for leaving us chitty food that made us sick and left it in his trailer. Dude was freaked out until we told him we did it. LOL


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

All the time. Our ranch is ground zero. They cut fences, break into our house, leave trash all over the place. You could fill the bed of a truck with empty gallon water jugs. I've never had any trouble with them in face to face situations. They either run away or need water or a ride to Houston. The M4 hanging on my shoulder probably affects their behavior a bit. I have the checkpoint (5 miles south) on speed dial and they'll usually show up and handle it.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

uncle dave said:


> _I've had them cut off hams off a hanging deer, leave windows open in blinds, beat the spiner of the feeder to get to the corn, break in the trailer and screw up my hunting. Other than that nothing serious.
> _


They like corn.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Junction--many a morning get to the stand--have to knock first on the scaffold...................vamanose weyes!

Brackettville--Jonathan in a stand in morn.....saw one guy w/ back pack RUNNING w/ 2 more chasing the 1st dude.............Duno.?

No Bueno Mang!


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

BigBuck said:


> They should do things the proper way, not illegally, but they do not deserve to starve or suffer for *looking for a better life.* Just haul them back home.
> My .02
> BB


So is the guy who just broke into somebody's house and stole all their stuff. :headknock

Once they cross the border they are criminals and should be treated as such. Years ago we hunted near Sanderson and every year the first day in camp was spent cleaning up, repairing, and replacing everything them sombeeches tore up and stole while "looking for a better life". :hairout:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I am pretty sure you are within your rights to shoot them if they break into your property looking for food, even if they are here "just looking for a better life".


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> We had a guy on our lease who left a note in his trailer in broken spanish for them to take what food they want on their journey and blankets if they needed them. He even left his mailing address in case they wanted to thank him. As a joke, some of us got together and wrote him in spanish that we were coming to get him for leaving us chitty food that made us sick and left it in his trailer. Dude was freaked out until we told him we did it. LOL


sounds like someone I might know


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I was out hunting Antelope and ran across a bunch of dudes all shot up after a bad drug deal.
Found a big of money, and then bad things started happening.

Oh wait, that was the movie. 

"No country for old men".


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Whitecrow said:


> So is the guy who just broke into somebody's house and stole all their stuff. :headknock
> 
> Once they cross the border they are criminals and should be treated as such. Years ago we hunted near Sanderson and every year the first day in camp was spent cleaning up, repairing, and replacing everything them sombeeches tore up and stole while "looking for a better life". :hairout:


a better life at any cost, including screwing over U.S. citizens by taking advantage of our generosity with free programs paid for by the tax payers. There's no harm done until they start visiting the ER, sending hordes of kids to school, paying no taxes, etc. I don't have any sympathy for any of them, because when they cross that border they have none for me.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I have had more problems out of white trash in east tx than illegals in west tx. I had a guy ride a 4wheeler up as I had a youth in my stand with me fixing to pull the trigger on his 1st buck at the ranch in e tx. He rode up put his wheeler in the woods then started walking up to my blind. We hid down and as soon as he opened the door he had the judge in his face. But dont worry he reassured me he would be in my blind as soon as we left. They steal game cams and timers off our feeders in e tx. The illegals in w tx leave our cams and feeders alone. And they normally ask for water and food which I dont mind giving as they dont tear our **** up like the trash in e tx does.


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Problem with east Texas white trash is they are usually armed...and drunk.


----------



## Pup (May 11, 2011)

*In regards ...*

To shooting someone if they are trespassing on your property, read up on that...if you cant justify that you were in immediate danger of being seriously hurt or killed, guess what? You're going to the slammer, paying for medical bills for maiming someone the rest of their life or you're headed to the big house for taking a life. And trust me, the burden of proof would be with you. Not easy from a legal standpoint. Most people believe that if someone trespasses on your property, you can point and shoot with no backlash. Not so. Very dangerous thin red line there.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I was all by my self and just standing there and about 25 or 26 of them walked up to me... I couldn't figure out what they were saying and I had a bottle of water in my hand so I figured maybe they wanted it... I acted like I was going to give it to one of the guys and he said something else to the guy standing next to him and I move away about 2 feet and set the water down... They all had water in their hands as I backed up they cut in front of me and checked out buying beer, and water... I left my water at the counter and got in my car and hauled arss.... Thats my story Im going back to the ranch.... Houston is getting dangerous.... LOL


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Pup said:


> To shooting someone if they are trespassing on your property, read up on that...if you cant justify that you were in immediate danger of being seriously hurt or killed, guess what? You're going to the slammer, paying for medical bills for maiming someone the rest of their life or you're headed to the big house for taking a life. And trust me, the burden of proof would be with you. Not easy from a legal standpoint. Most people believe that if someone trespasses on your property, you can point and shoot with no backlash. Not so. Very dangerous thin red line there.


Think I might have to take issue with your statement. The Castle Law affords you the right to protect your *Life and Property* using deadly force.
Now, I would really hate to shoot someone that was breaking into my truck.........but I have hated lots of things before, so don't try me!

Tinman


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Pup said:


> To shooting someone if they are trespassing on your property, read up on that...if you cant justify that you were in immediate danger of being seriously hurt or killed, guess what? You're going to the slammer, paying for medical bills for maiming someone the rest of their life or you're headed to the big house for taking a life. And trust me, the burden of proof would be with you. Not easy from a legal standpoint. Most people believe that if someone trespasses on your property, you can point and shoot with no backlash. Not so. Very dangerous thin red line there.


Agree. However, if they break into your house or trailer, then, it is a different story.

Also the castle doctrine has nothing to do with criminal charges, it only protects a person from a civil lawsuit, under CERTAIN circumstances.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

We had an illegal that broke into our camp house on the Big Bucks Ranch out of Sanderson several years ago! He was living in there when we got down for opening weekend and really took care of the place…except for his personal hygiene and using the corner of the den for a toilet he was pretty handy to have around…did the mowing, weed eating…even cleaned our deer and blue quail for us!


We never could get him to use the outhouse so we made him live in the cleaning shed but he didn’t seem to mind. His English got better and he started bathing more often so we brought him back, gave him a computer and named him Gilbert!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

^^^^ that's funny right there!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Dang Harbor--U had me going then Bamb! 
I don't know Gilbert other than posts but Dang Funny.


----------



## Pup (May 11, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> Agree. However, if they break into your house or trailer, then, it is a different story.
> 
> Also the castle doctrine has nothing to do with criminal charges, it only protects a person from a civil lawsuit, under CERTAIN circumstances.


Agree with bigfish, but if they do break into your house or trailer...the same rules apply. You can shoot and kill but again burden of proof is with you. There was a story an officer told me about a friend who lived alone out in the country and was startled by hearing glass break in his house. He grabbed his gun and went downstairs to check out what was going on. He saw a man moving in his kitchen and laid low so he wouldn't be seen. He was about to shoot the man when the man pleaded with him that he and his wife just had an accident in their car and the car was laying upside down in some sort of body of water and he couldn't get her out! She was dying and he needed help and was desperate to save her so he broke in. If the homeowner had shot the man, there was no reason to kill. He's happy he did not. What could have happened haunts him to this day. So, things aren't always what they seem. I'm protective of my FAMILY ...property and cars and whatever, I dont give a **** about. Thats material. If my family were in immediate danger, you better believe I would step in and risk MY OWN LIFE doing it. But ya gotta be smart and not allow the adrenaline to make the decisions for you.

Amd just to add, I hope no one ever has to be in said situation and ever have to make that decision.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Have dodged the coyotes smuggling aliens several times in my lane going up and down Bee County 202 before they got the BP to shut them down for a while, 2 times I watched them run into ranches and crash the truck they almost killed me with, couple of times at the camphouse my pack of rat terriers treed about 17 in the oak trees who were walking down a powerline easement to dodge the checkpoint, another time i drove up on a 18 wheeler unloading into 3 ford rental vans from Houston about 2 am in the morning, another time the neighbor called and said hay there is a crazy deal going out here tonight in front of your ranch, there is a 18 wheeler being chased by another car, next day in Victoria paper 12 or so dead aliens found dead outside of Victoria in a reefer, 202 and fm 2441 were really hot for a while until they started watching the Dairy Queen at Woodsboro where they were cutting off to miss the dot checkpoint and the cops in Refugio. Its been pretty quiet down here this year actually.


----------

